# Master Angler 2022 Patch Design



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thought I'd post this year's design. The last several years they appear to have unique artwork for that year so I'm going to have to start submitting fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I must have missed the last updated designs since 2019. Last few years I caught MA brook trout but forgot to send in the application. No big deal. It's nice to see something new.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking to collect one with a rock bass or gill this year.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Too bad the fish used on the patch doesn't match/resemble the fish that is being entered for consideration.

The 2021 Master Angler patch for my steelhead was a crappie.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

syonker said:


> Too bad the fish used on the patch doesn't match/resemble the fish that is being entered for consideration.
> 
> The 2021 Master Angler patch for my steelhead was a crappie.
> 
> View attachment 832752


That has always seemed like a great, simple idea. Just have bins for the patch for each kind of fish. _*And have someone who is smart enough*_ to match them up with the actual awards being given out, _*correctly*_. 

Hmmmmm, why do you suppose we don't do it this way?????


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

syonker said:


> Too bad the fish used on the patch doesn't match/resemble the fish that is being entered for consideration.
> 
> The 2021 Master Angler patch for my steelhead was a crappie.
> 
> View attachment 832752





Fishndude said:


> That has always seemed like a great, simple idea. Just have bins for the patch for each kind of fish. _*And have someone who is smart enough*_ to match them up with the actual awards being given out, _*correctly*_.
> 
> Hmmmmm, why do you suppose we don't do it this way?????


That would be cool but it would cost the state way, way more money to design and have like 50 different kinds patches made every year.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

What if you drop the year of issuance & just match the patch to the submitted specie?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> That would be cool but it would cost the state way, way more money to design and have like 50 different kinds patches made every year.


They would need 1 patch for each type of gamefish they have Master Angler awards for. They could have 1000 patches made of each, and some species would last for years. Why would there be a need to order every patch every year?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> They would need 1 patch for each type of gamefish they have Master Angler awards for. They could have 1000 patches made of each, and some species would last for years. Why would there be a need to order every patch every year?


Because as they have it right now the year is on the patch. But like syonker said they could just drop the year date on them. Although if a bass fisherman or walleye fisherman tried to get a patch every year for their target species, but every year they sent them the same one, people might stop entering their fish. I’m sure there’s guys out there too that like collecting each years patch just like the successful deer patches for the year. I personally think it would be cool if they did it by species. It would be fun to see how many different species I could scratch off over my life, and getting all of them would be the ultimate grand slam for Michigan fishing. This topic would probably make for an interesting poll.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't have any master angler patches, or awards. I've eaten some master angler fish, and I've let some go. Great memories.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I don't have any master angler patches, or awards. I've eaten some master angler fish, and I've let some go. Great memories.


I hear ya on that one. It used to be such a pain to submit a fish, especially under the catch and keep category because you had to find someone with a certified scale who would let you put a big old nasty fish on it.
I remember sleeping in the parking lot of D and R Sports in Kalamazoo with a fish that I had caught the night before so I could use their scale. What a PIA! I haven't done that since.

I encourage everyone to check out how easy it is to submit a fish now. This is their submission page. It only takes a couple minutes to fill out. All you need is your camera phone and a tape measure.



https://www2.dnr.state.mi.us/HarvestReg/Survey/15



It gives the DNR some good data about the fishery.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

So is this years patch a Coho Salmon?


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

I guess no, the tail is wrong. More like a coho/king hybrid. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I think they should get rid of the patches and go with a sticker. Who puts patches on clothing anymore? Seems like a sticker would be cheaper to make and you could put them on your boat, trailer or truck.


----------



## Sternritter (5 mo ago)

BUGBOAT said:


> I think they should get rid of the patches and go with a sticker. Who puts patches on clothing anymore? Seems like a sticker would be cheaper to make and you could put them on your boat, trailer or truck.


Patches last longer, look cooler, and aren’t tacky like stickers on boats, trailers, or trucks.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

looks closer to a king. nice looking patch.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Buddy’s sons fish received fir Xmas surprise

master angler 2022 , Fin clip and 1st over 30lb

was happy for him this years patch was more of a close resemblance of a kingvs other fish


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll bet that Wahoo on the wall was a lot more fun to hold onto. lol. Both real nice fish.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

was that a replica who did the mount?


----------

